# By the way: why do so much manufacturers...



## rin67630 (Nov 22, 2015)

Why do so much manufacturers of TVs and music centres built their devices with such stupid remote controls?

Every device that I have seen has either completely overloaded remote controls, or menu-based selections, where you need to position a cursor or highlight a specific line to get your function.

The product reviews rarely report about the ease of use of the remote control.

Try to explain such a procedure to an old person...

And, worse, try to program what you need in a universal remote-control.:scratch:

Obviously pretty nothing today is macro-friendly. 
Not even the off-on control is provided with two messages...

Am I the only one who gets angry about that?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good question. Some manufacturers have included additional simplified remotes, but I have not seen this in recent years. 

I think it is the assumption that more is better in the mind of the consumer. Really, useful is better.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally, I would rather see them come out with a APP for your phone or tablet (as a remote)that allows you to move the functions you want to use to a custom screen than waste time with designing a remote.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Personally, I would rather see them come out with a APP for your phone or tablet (as a remote)that allows you to move the functions you want to use to a custom screen than waste time with designing a remote.



Agreed, and the ones I've tried have been pretty good. Nothing system wide though. The thing I like about a remote with real buttons is that I don't have to look at the remote. For many common commands, I can just feel my way. Some of the buttons are textured for this. I can stay in the action! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Agreed, and the ones I've tried have been pretty good. Nothing system wide though. The thing I like about a remote with real buttons is that I don't have to look at the remote. For many common commands, I can just feel my way. Some of the buttons are textured for this. I can stay in the action! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only use the factory remote for setup (if required), and then it is put away not to be seen again until i upgrade the unit.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots of new AVRs coming out with phone based Apps... The yamaha I just reviewed had this feature and the phone based app is incredibly cool and user friendly...

In general, I agree with the OP... Typical remotes are uselessly complex. But don't pitch'em! ;/)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Lots of new AVRs coming out with phone based Apps... The yamaha I just reviewed had this feature and the phone based app is incredibly cool and user friendly...
> 
> In general, I agree with the OP... Typical remotes are uselessly complex. But don't pitch'em! ;/)


I love the Yamaha app! I had the Denon app previously, and it left a lot to be desired IMO (not to mention their remote was horrible)...oops I mentioned it. :R


----------

